
Vinyl album sales outperform digital downloads for the first time - forrestbrazeal
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/news/vinyl-sales-digital-downloads-albums-record-store-day-a7458841.html
======
onion2k
The bigger story here is that year on year revenue was down almost 20%.

